
New iPhones Today, 5G Not Expected Until 2020 - wajdiben
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-iphone-11-11-pro-11r-and-11-max-launch-price-specs-and-features-coming-today/
======
VeryHacker
So, they can keep their expensive phone in their store

